# guter & seriöser Suchmaschinen-Eintragsservice



## knulp (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Service, der meine Website bei verschiedenen Suchmaschinen automatisch anmeldet.
Bitte verweist jetzt nicht auf Google, da mir die ersten Ergebnisse nciht unbedingt seriös erscheinen. Ich suche nicht besonders viele, sondern besonders gute Anbieter. Qualität geht vor Quantität, ihr wisst schon  

Grüße

knulp


----------



## danube (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube nicht dass es da seriöse Anbieter gibt! Trag deine Seite selbst in Google ein und fertig - mehr brauchst du nicht!


----------



## knulp (4. Oktober 2003)

Google mag zwar die wichtigste Suchmaschine sein, aber Altavista und Co müssen doch auch eine Existenzberechtigung haben, oder!? Irgendjemand wird diese Suchmaschinen wohl auch benutzen, da bin cih mir sicher.


----------



## danube (4. Oktober 2003)

ok, hier mal die Statistiken von 2 meiner Seiten:
Google  73.00%    
Fireball.de   9.39%    
Yahoo   5.73%    
Lycos  3.42%    
Altavista  3.30%
MSN Search  2.62% 

und

Google 93.50%    
Fireball.de 6.02%    
Yahoo  0.32%    
Lycos  0.08%    
MSN Search  0.03%    
Altavista  0.01%

Du musst deine Seite also in Google, Fireball, Yahoo(nutzt glaube ich google), Lycos und Altavista eintragen. Das kannst du von Hand machen, da musst du kein Geld für einen Eintragsservice ausgeben!


----------



## knulp (5. Oktober 2003)

Danke, das hilft mir weiter! Bei MSN kostet der Eintrag aber Geld. Hast du dafür bezahlt

Außerdem ist das Publikum, das deine Seite besucht wohl ein anderes als Interessenten für Futterzusätze für Pferde ;-) 
Die benutzen wohl eher die hauseigenen Suchmaschinen ihrer Internetanbieter, also T-Online, AOL...

Naja gut, danke für die Statistiken

knulp


----------

